# Faema Legend



## JonR10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Been loving this Setup every day for ~2years now.

The Legend is a pleasure to use and easy to work on (also serious eye candy).


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

JonR10 said:


> (also serious eye candy).


Agreed,very nice


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Great setup. Can I ask where your PF stand/holder came from?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, have you got your kit set up in a lab? Looks very tasty indeed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So you open up the blinds so the beautiful back of that Faema can be seen?


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Really nice, Jon. Out of curiosity, have you ever taken Scace readings? If yes, does the temperature decline significantly during a shot and by how much?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful JonR10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey you guys could start a legend forum now there are a couple of you, still the legend is still my on group choice machine, lovely


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm just a boy in a mans world when it comes to the legend but Jon convinced me to buy one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And what a fab choice that was......


----------



## JonR10 (Apr 6, 2013)

painty said:


> Great setup. Can I ask where your PF stand/holder came from?


Yes. That was a gift from a guy in New York named Juanjo Viagran. He restores old espresso machines and does some custom woodworking.


----------



## JonR10 (Apr 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wow, have you got your kit set up in a lab? Looks very tasty indeed.


LOL - not exactly. It's in the breakfast nook, just off our kitchen area. Maybe the stainless kitchen prep table makes it look like a lab. The window looks out over a nice green area with a man-made creek that has turtles and ducks so I get a lovely view when I'm making my morning cuppa.











AndyS said:


> Really nice, Jon. Out of curiosity, have you ever taken Scace readings? If yes, does the temperature decline significantly during a shot and by how much?


I've never Scace'd this machine, but that would probably be interesting.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Love that glass hopper on that Robur Jon. I want it for my next grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where is that hopper from?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thinks he had it made and the company now don't exist











coffeechap said:


> Where is that hopper from?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure we could find another one


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I reckon so. Jon will pipe in soon and give us the low down











coffeechap said:


> I am sure we could find another one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

His grinder is also a royal!!


----------



## JonR10 (Apr 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Where is that hopper from?


The hopper is hand blown glass (crystal? it rings!) and came from a company that was called "LA Coffee Tweak" in Norway. I purchased it from OrphanEspresso (USA). I just tried to find it again but alas it seems that LA Coffee Tweak is no more and Orphan removed the item from thier site.

During my search I did find other crystal hoppers but they were terribly (quite very terribly) expensive.

If memory serves, mine was about $100 US



coffeechap said:


> His grinder is also a royal!!


It's a Mazzer Robur, is that the same thing?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not really yours has conical burrs the royal has 83mm flat burrs.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely set up mate, very nice indeed


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That's a cool looking machine.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the portafilter stand / tamping stand is the ECM one available from Bella Barista. I have one and it is the best such gadget that I have EVER had! Check it out: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/tamping-stands/ecm-tamper-station.html

David


----------

